# PREWAR HUFFMAN/FIRESTONE FLEETWOOD SUPREME



## Clark58mx (Aug 21, 2017)

Got this prewar Firestone Fleetwood Supreme Huffman built bicycle today. Super cool frame design. I'm not a expert on the Huffmans. It looks like the original paint was red. The wheels are original paint. Thoughts.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 21, 2017)

Love it!! Sounds funny but I just picked my first Huffman last Friday and I have the opposite Art Deco pedal if your willing to part with it. Wooden pedal on the opposite side..


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Looks like a fairly complete bike. Pedals, chain ring, reflector, and possibly stem aren't correct. I'd be interested to know if there is a number on the back of the fork crown and what the serial # is. V/r Shawn


----------



## Clark58mx (Aug 21, 2017)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Love it!! Sounds funny but I just picked my first Huffman last Friday and I have the opposite Art Deco pedal if your willing to part with it. Wooden pedal on the opposite side..



Hello, I want to hang onto the tear drop pedal for now.


----------



## Clark58mx (Aug 22, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a fairly complete bike. Pedals, chain ring, reflector, and possibly stem aren't correct. I'd be interested to know if there is a number on the back of the fork crown and what the serial # is. V/r Shawn



The serial number is H20967. It has a 2 underneath.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> View attachment 664260
> The serial number is H20967. It has a 2 underneath.



Anything on the back of the fork crown? I'm thinking the stem could be correct if late '37. If that is a Morrow hub and it has a "G4" on it that would be my bet. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Aug 22, 2017)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Love it!! Sounds funny but I just picked my first Huffman last Friday and I have the opposite Art Deco pedal if your willing to part with it. Wooden pedal on the opposite side..




Perhaps one of you could sell a pedal, at least another matching pair of those rare tear drops would exist


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Perhaps one of you could sell a pedal, at least another matching pair of those rare tear drops would exist



That pedal is a Magna and they aren't really that rare. I just sold a pair last month (kinda rough) for about $120 on Ebay. I don't believe these were factory issue on anything but were an aftermarket upgrade. I believe the Fleetwoods originally had Torrington 8s but I'm going from memory here. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Aug 22, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> That pedal is a Magna and they aren't really that rare. I just sold a pair last month (kinda rough) for about $120 on Ebay. I don't believe these were factory issue on anything but were an aftermarket upgrade. I believe the Fleetwoods originally had Torrington 8s but I'm going from memory here. V/r Shawn




Magna? The one in the pic looks original to me. When I think of Magna, I think of Walmart bikes. Those original pedals do seem hard to find. $120 is pretty good for a pair of rough pedals - means low supply and high demand.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 22, 2017)

The Fleetwood Supreme's came with the Persons Streamline (teardrop) type pedals.
The trussrods tangs on the fork suggest, 1937.
The 38 fork had a slightly different profile.
The chainguard looks like it might have come off a twin flex. The Fleetwood Supreme had a slightly different profile as well.
Still a very hard piece to find, so you're lucky to have one at all.
The tanks and racks, are a little scarce, but they do pop up from time to time, so do not despair, you should be able to complete that little gem in no time.
Congrats, on the nice find.
The Firestone Fleetwood Supreme is definitely one of my all time favorite bikes.


----------



## John (Aug 22, 2017)

The guard looks correct, but looks like someone cut the corner off, so it looks like the later guard profile.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 22, 2017)

Bad pic but this is the one if your interested..


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 22, 2017)

Great find! What makes you think the rims are original paint? Its hard to tell but they look like a postwar non-drop center rim from here. And those Magna pedals are nothing to covet.  I know when I was pretty new to this I snapped up a BIN pair on Ebay thinking I had gotten a deal and later had buyers remorse.  They are very low quality.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Great find! What makes you think the rims are original paint? Its hard to tell but they look like a postwar non-drop center rim from here. And those Magna pedals are nothing to covet.  I know when I was pretty new to this I snapped up a BIN pair on Ebay thinking I had gotten a deal and later had buyers remorse.  They are very low quality.



I totally missed that in the original post--those rims are not original paint. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 22, 2017)

Is that a Carlisle Lightning snake belly tire on the rear?


----------



## Clark58mx (Aug 22, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I totally missed that in the original post--those rims are not original paint. V/r Shawn



I thought the rims were original paint. But I may be wrong. That would be a lot of labor to paint the wheels that way. They have a cool look.


----------



## Clark58mx (Aug 22, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Is that a Carlisle Lightning snake belly tire on the rear?



The rear tire says The Pharis tire and Rubber Co. Then Lighting on the bottom. Made in USA.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Those rims are not original paint or original to that bike. Should have chrome drop centers. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> The rear tire says The Pharis tire and Rubber Co. Then Lighting on the bottom. Made in USA.




Like this...


----------



## Clark58mx (Aug 22, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Like this...
> View attachment 664564





Freqman1 said:


> Like this...
> View attachment 664564



Similar tread.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 23, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Magna? The one in the pic looks original to me. When I think of Magna, I think of Walmart bikes. Those original pedals do seem hard to find. $120 is pretty good for a pair of rough pedals - means low supply and high demand.



Magna pedals were cheap, non serviceable replacement pedals, not an updrade

Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Anything on the back of the fork crown? I'm thinking the stem could be correct if late '37. If that is a Morrow hub and it has a "G4" on it that would be my bet. V/r Shawn



This one has made it to the "Land of Enchantment."  The hub is dated "G3."  So would this make the stem correct; when was the triple-hash putter used?  The fork date is no longer readable as there is a period braze repair on the crown.  I am working on getting the bike down to its original paint.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This one has made it to the "Land of Enchantment."  The hub is dated "G3."  So would this make the stem correct; when was the triple-hash putter used?  The fork date is no longer readable as there is a period braze repair on the crown.  I am working on getting the bike down to its original paint.




Technically the three hash stem would be "catalog correct". Based on my limited observations though it appears the 'putter' stem was fairly short lived and I believe by late '37 they had started using the Wald 3 stems. Nothing to back this up in print though. V/r Shawn


----------

